# eesy peesy!



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Heres a quicky!

Autosmart G101 to clean and degrease

Autosmart Finish to dress!

*Before*


















*After*


















Have fun in the sun guys!!

Daz


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks really good,did you cover up any electrics?:thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Fursecul said:


> Looks really good,did you cover up any electrics?:thumb:


No the Golf engine bay is pretty waterproof anyway but you should never jetwash any engine bay.

Its the product that does the job so theres no need for high pressure in fact theres not any need for any water to be used.

Simply rub the G101 around dirty parts, ;leave it a minute the wipe clean. Finish is water based so that`ll dry out completely anyway - besides you dont need much...too much an it will go a bit streaky.

Daz


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok Daz thanx for the advice:thumb:


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks good. Where did you get the products from?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Impressive quickie:thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice. Is this the stuff here... http://www.smartvaleting.co.uk/index.php?cmd=cat&catid=28 (4th from bottom, on the left side)


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

thats the one, i used to use G101 all the time :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking good, impressive turnaround on the bay espeically for a "quickie". :thumb:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

s70rjw said:


> Looks good. Where did you get the products from?


http://www.autosmart.co.uk just give em a shout and ask for the number of your local franchisee!

Daz


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Clark said:


> thats the one, i used to use G101 all the time :thumb:


Me`n`you Clarke!!

G101 brothers - seperated at birth!:lol:

Oh while i`m thinking about it - am looking at getting a new Seat Leon FR Tdi 170 have you any experience of trying one out - driving etc etc??

Daz


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice! :thumb:


----------



## andycap (Feb 28, 2006)

Great combo for quick effective results! I use it often! Nice work.


----------



## darms (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nice job mate, looks loads better


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

looks good


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

ncd said:


> Very nice. Is this the stuff here... http://www.smartvaleting.co.uk/index.php?cmd=cat&catid=28 (4th from bottom, on the left side)


Yup!

G101

and Finish

You can dilute them both too so they`ll last you ages

Daz


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

What a finish. A true selling point when the time comes.
Makes all the difference.

Well done:thumb:


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Excellent results


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

looks real good ther mate ,regards dirk


----------

